# presenter gets tooled on the head



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

THIS IS PRETTY FUNNY

HOPE ITS NOT BEEN POSTED BEFORE.....

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1148040179/Reporter_Gets_Owned_


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OUCH


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I bet she was unhappy with the electrician


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Saw the same thing happen in a hotel in Vagas........... ouch :?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

poor woman :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

holy [email protected] she def got canned there


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i thought she looked..............

a Little light headed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

